
Show HN: Firefox crack for linux – run unsigned addons without recompiling - zb3
https://gist.github.com/zb3/cfbb94e45d9318adcb63051a66a586ea
======
stevekemp
It would be better to link to the project homepage, rather than the product
hunt page:

[http://crxextractor.com/](http://crxextractor.com/)

This feels too much like "growth hacking" / product-hunt spamming.

~~~
zb3
How is this related to my submission? Maybe this comment should be made here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12332573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12332573)

~~~
stevekemp
Yeah sorry about that. I swear I commented in the correct location, and as you
say it was definitely intended for the other story.

